# Bad moon orks- the story so far!



## Paul T (Mar 27, 2009)

Right so the idea for my Bad moonz army is that Wazdakka has `defected` to this clan (with the promise they build him a bigger bike :wink: )

I am therefore doing a Bad moon army but kind of speed freek in nature- lots of bikes as troops, stormboyz as fast attack, very little in the way of foot troops as well.

To start with I have complete the following:

Wazdakka Gutsmek:



























































































First unit of 10 warbikes:


















































































Stormboyz mob:































































































































And the start of a grot bike squad (will count as warbikes)



















more pics soon!


----------



## Paul T (Mar 27, 2009)

update: grotbikes!!!

these little dudes simply `count as` warbikers- the nob/ slaver's grabba stick counts as a PK


----------



## Paul T (Mar 27, 2009)

here are some wip shots of the deff dredd (2XCCW 2X skorcha) next on my painting list...





































Grot rigger either going to fix the skorcha or (most likely) get incinerated real soon...)










Update time: The dredd is now primed, ready for paint- there are a few things I would like to have added/ improved on (more rivets for example!) but there comes a point when you realise you are spending waaaaaay too much time on a 110 point model :lol: 

Anyway, it is now ready to paint, I have added a fuel drum for the skorchas and a sort of power plant at the back. For scale purposes, from the base to the tip of the curly wire thing (that's a technical Orky term!)on the power plant it is almost exactly the same height as a DVD case stood upright- not as big as a stompa but way bigger than your average dredd :wink: 

Oh, and I have squeezed the customary `dead marine` into the model somewhere, it will be very hard to see in the unpainted pics (although if you look really, really hard you may spot it!)





































C&C always welcome!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in love with those grot bikers lol

Great ideas you've made :good:


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

love the Idia of Grot bikers (starts planning his own squad)

Love the Deffdred too, but would say with the size of it you could probably call it a Buzzbot, which in old Epic was half way between a Stompa and a Dred, and had traks and big melee weapons very much like your model, im 40k would probably use the Titan melee rules off a Stompa, but still aces all round.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

this is totally awesome and gives me some great ideas of my new bad moons army!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Those are some nice ideas you have there for the bikes. The stormboyz are really cool as well. I do agree that the deffdread for its size could be a ruzzbot and the weapons on it look great with some cleaver ideas for use of bitz.


----------

